# ► If you landed on a blank page today ◄



## creativeforge (Jan 13, 2022)

Dear members,

StatCounter performed an update to their code today, and something went sideways. As a result many people landed on a blank page rather than the forum. 

However, the issue has been fixed a few hours ago. So those who cleared their cache or refreshed the page a few times will have been able to access the site. 

Statcounter apologized for the inconvenience and assured me that all is back to normal. 

Hope this helps,

Andre
VI-C Tech support


----------



## chillbot (Jan 13, 2022)

All we are are stats to you people.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2022)

well. i thought it was going to be a thread about a philosophical discussion about starting your career from scratch. but with a cool thread title...


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 13, 2022)

chillbot said:


> All we are are stats to you people.


It's just a stat of mind, I reckon...


----------

